# Ford F150 + 210rs Good Combination??



## WingNuts (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi All. We are new to the site. We are considering making the move up from our current set up, 2007 Fleetwood Niagara pop-up/2007 Ford Explorer to a hard sided travel trailer. We really like the 210 RS. Obviously the 210 RS is too heavy for the Explorer, but it's a lease that is going to expire soon so we are in the market for new tow vehicle.

We are considering a 2009 Ford F150 4x2 Supercrew Cab, 145" wheelbase, 3.15 axle ratio, 4.6L 3Valve V8 engine and a GVWR of 6900#, curb weight shown as 5127#, max payload at 1690#, max. trailer tow capacity is 7500#

Shipping weight of the 210RS is listed at 4839#, carrying capacity of 2711#, hitch weight of 525#.

So does the math work like this:

5127# tv curb weight + 750# approx weight of 5 passengers +4839# dry weight of trailer + 700# approx. for gear, propane, battery etc. = 11416# total which is 2184# less the the GCWR of the F150 (13600#)

plus 5127# tv curb weight + 525# hitch weight of trailer + 750# 5 passengers = 6402 which is 498# less than GVWR of F150 (6900#)

Is this a good set-up? The truck is going to be used as an everyday vehicle and so we are concerned with gas mileage too. We want to buy enough truck to safely tow the 210 RS but don't want to buy too much truck (if that's possible). We live in Michigan and do most of our camping within 3 hours of home.

Any advice from the experts on this forum would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers Wingnuts,

I'm not the expert that you need, rest assured there is plenty of good folks that know what they are talking about.
Good luck with the new Outback and tv.

Happy Camping


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

My concern would be the axle ratio.....not really the best for towing. While you may have chosen a smaller and lighter trailer, once loaded with gear and people you may be very disappointed with the truck's performance. A slightly deeper gear such as a 3.42 or so would be better option, especially since you will have overdrive. The mileage while towing will be better with slightly less during normal (unladen) driving.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You are short changing yourself with the truck you are looking at. You would not be happy with it. You do not need a 250 or 350 for the trailer you picked but you do need a real 150. With that engine and gearing it is more like a Ranger.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

WingNuts said:


> Hi All. We are new to the site. We are considering making the move up from our current set up, 2007 Fleetwood Niagara pop-up/2007 Ford Explorer to a hard sided travel trailer. We really like the 210 RS. Obviously the 210 RS is too heavy for the Explorer, but it's a lease that is going to expire soon so we are in the market for new tow vehicle.
> 
> We are considering a 2009 Ford F150 4x2 Supercrew Cab, 145" wheelbase, 3.15 axle ratio, 4.6L 3Valve V8 engine and a GVWR of 6900#, curb weight shown as 5127#, max payload at 1690#, max. trailer tow capacity is 7500#
> 
> ...


Last fall I sold my 1998 F-150 with the 4.6L motor and 3.55 axle. The best that would tow efficiently was a pop-up. Now, I am not real familiar with the supposedly all new 2009's, but I too think you would be extremely under geared with that axle, and the motor would not handle the load unless it be under perfect conditions such as level ground and no head wind.
If it were me, I would opt for the 5.3 or 5.4 (can't remember Ford's next size up motor) and at least the 3.55 axle, best would be 3.73. Your gas mileage would not be as good with the 3.73's, maybe a couple MPG's less at worst, but I think you'd be much better off for towing. My thinking has always been better to have more than I need than not enough. 
I bought a 2008 Toyota Tundra with 5.7L motor and 4.30 axle and it tows my 23RS like it's not even there.
Just my thoughts, I'm far from a truck expert.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

I"ve been looking at new trucks as well. According to the specs you mentioned and the F-150 boucher I have; the max loaded trailer weight is 7500 lbs.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Get the new '09 with the 6spd. trans and the 5.4l engine and a 3.73 (or higher if available) axle. You will be much happier and you will very likely get BETTER gas mileage while towing. Towing the same camper that I had before I upgraded TV's, I get BETTER gas mileage with the truck in my sig below than I did with my '02 F150 SC 5.4l with 3.55's. My old '02 just had to work very hard to pull the same camper. Throttle would often sit at 90% for a long time just to get the camper down the road at say, 60mph.

That '09 F150 is very capable truck. If you ever decide to upgrade, you will be able to tow a larger camper with it outfitted like I described above. You will be very grateful that you got those things once you are out on the road with camper in tow.

Happy TV buying!

-CC


----------



## WingNuts (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies. We'll look at the 5.4L engine with the higher axle ratio. I cringe when I think of the gas mileage we'll get but it's part of the cost of going from the pain-in-the-rear to set up pop-up (with non-stop repair issues) to the much more comfortable 210RS eh? We don't go too far from home or over any mountains (yet) but we do go camping 2-3 weekends a month May-October, so we want to be comfortable with our tow vehicle. We're actually hoping that by getting the 210RS, we'll be able to extend our camping season a bit, maybe April-November


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Wingnuts - just a reminder - you will in all likelihood get better gas mileage with the 5.4l, 3.73, 6spd auto combination than you would with that 4.6l, 3.15 combo. So you needn't cringe









-CC


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I just towed my new to me '05 25RSS for the first time. I have a 2007 F150 with the factory tow package. It has the 5.4 3valve engine. It has 3.73 Limited Slip rear end and a four speed automatic. I was surprised at how good it tows the Outback. My trip home was through Southern Vermont and New Hampshire which is very hilly. The truck really worked itself up those hills but wasn't any different than I expected. I checked gas mileage after I filled it up and I got a respectable 12 mpg. Just my two cents.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

5.4L, or at least a better axle ratio.


----------

